# Going to the rifiners tomorow



## skeeter629 (Feb 14, 2011)

Here are my latest treasures being shipped out tomorrow. The gold is 62.78 grams and the silver is 106 grams.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice color on the gold. 

Steve


----------



## glondor (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice! They look good together.


----------



## stihl88 (Feb 15, 2011)

That's great Skeeter,


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 15, 2011)

Kit kat bar mold and 1,2,5,10oz square mold. Nice 8)


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 20, 2011)

They make a nice couple!! :mrgreen:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Feb 21, 2011)

oh man... nice color on both! 8)


----------

